# Apache bei windows start nicht automatisch starten



## Rios (28. Oktober 2002)

hi ihr,

Weiss jemand ob es möglich ist, bzw wo in der httpd.conf es geht, dass der apache nicht bei jedem windows start automatisch startet, sondern dass man ihn manuell starten kann?
Mein Rechner hängt sich nämlich ab und zu deswegen beim start und das is doch ziemlich nervig auf dauer


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (28. Oktober 2002)

Was hast Du für ein OS (Win2k|Win98|WinNT|WinXP)?

Anleitung (Win2k|WinNT|WinXP):
Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->Dienste
dort nach apache oder httpd suchen->Eigenschaften
Starttyp auf deaktiviert setzen
(ich übernehm keine Haftung dafür wenn was passiert oder das die Menüs so stimmen. Bei Win2k stimmt's so)


----------



## Rios (28. Oktober 2002)

hab win98
da gibts dieses menü mit den diensten leider nicht :-(


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. Oktober 2002)

Start-Programme-Zubehör-Systemprogramme-Systeminformationen

dort Menü: Extras - Systemkonfigurationsprogramm


*oder*

Start - Ausführen ...

dort eintragen bei Öffnen: "msconfig" und [Enter]

Im aufklappenden Dialogfenster auf die Registerkarte Autostart und dort suchen ob etwas verdächtiges steht, das der "Apache" sein könnte


Evtl. ist er jedoch auch in Startmenü- Programme - Autostart


----------



## Rios (28. Oktober 2002)

big thx


----------

